# 2 Things That Can Save or Improve Your Marriage



## robin (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been married for over 10 years and it hasn't always been easy. There was even a time that we were close to signing the divorce papers. I want to say that even though things can look so bad in a marriage that you shouldn't give up. Continue to work on it even if the other person seems to have given or appears not interested in the relationship. There are 2 things that I have come accross which I think can save or improve your marriage:

1. With your spouse see that movie Fire Proof. I think this movie is still out in theaters. Wonderful movie! You and your spouse will become closer to each other just after seeing this movie. This movie will inspire and motivate change in the both of you.

2. My husband didn't want to see a counselor for our problems. When I was going through some tough times my friend suggested a book called, Life's Little How To Book, which I believe has saved and improved our marriage. I found it online at Barnes and Noble. The book gives tips on communication, putting that sizzle back in the marriage, rekindling the sexual intimacy along with other life stuff which will help strengthen the marriage. 

With these 2 sources you can lead your marriage towards health and happiness. :smthumbup:


----------



## LBaucom (Nov 14, 2008)

Robin;

Good words. FireProof is an excellent movie, and quite a challenge! Thanks for sharing your discoveries!

Faithfully,
Lee H. Baucom, Ph.D.
Author of Save The Marriage


----------



## robin (Aug 24, 2008)

Fire Proof can be easy with the desire to do things in a relationship. Life's Little How To Book helps make it easy by giving steps for improving a relationship.


----------

